# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  DIY 5 axis milling CNC , YES ,WE CAN.

## Nam CNC

--- Đây Tàn thư thứ 2 của em , muốn luyện thành công thì phải HOẠN ( hehehe tốn đạn nhiều à )

*** Em sẽ đi sâu vào dần dần , nhưng trước tiên em muốn cùng anh em tranh luận cho xôm rồi vào sau chưa muộn.

-    Đầu tiên em phân loại ra cho các bác nhận biết cho dễ , em thì phân loại ra 3 loại.

1- Máy 3 trục kết hợp với 2 trục xoay





2- Máy có trục Z kết hợp với trục xoay gá spindle








3- Máy 5 trục xử dụng hoàn toàn các khớp xoay như cánh tay robo .


-----Nhóm số 3 em không dám bàn vì không biết gì , nhóm số 1 thì đơn giản nhất vì nó nâng cấp từ 3 trục cơ bản kết hợp với 2 cái trục xoay nữa thôi , còn nhóm số 2 là anh em quan tâm nhất , vì anh em khoái nó cho ứng dụng vào gỗ hay đá hay tượng, nhưng với kinh nghiệm và suy luận của em thì các bác không thật nhiều tiền mà chơi với nhóm 2 thì chỉ có đi vào ngõ cụt.... tại sao ??? heheh


-     Nhóm 1 , nó đơn giản vì đa số các máy 5 trục đều dùng kiểu này nên có nhiều tài liệu tham khảo, học hỏi , đã có các mem trên cnczone ứng dụng thành công để gia công cái sản phẩm đặc thù là cái cánh quạt turbine. Nó phù hợp cho DIY nhà nghèo, phân tích sâu vào thì 5 trục kiểu này thì 4 thông số của 4 trục đã được xác định trước , chỉ có thông số Z thay đổi sau mỗi lần thay dao , mà Z chỉ có tịnh tiến nên set zero xong thì kể như không ảnh hưởng gì hoà bình thế giới, em khuyên các bác nên theo hướng này cho nó cơ bản.
-     Nhóm 2 ( trục Z kết hợp 2 trục xoay gá spindle , kết cấu kiểu router ), cũng là 5 trục nhưng với thông số của nó chỉ không thay đổi của X và Y thôi , còn 3 thông số kia thay đổi hoàn toàn sau mỗi lần gá dao , mà gá dao bằng cơm thì không lẽ mỗi lần gá sao xong , setzero lại thì phải lập trình cam lại, mà đợi Cam chạy ra gcode thì hết cả buổi làm việc thế thì có mà ăn cám, do đó cái này chỉ hiệu quả khi chúng ta có ATC spindle và bán gá so dao bên ngoài mà thôi , mà 2 cái món này thì dân nhà giàu mới nghĩ tới hen. Do đó cái nhóm này nó chỉ chơi đúng 1 con dao 1 , và chỉ gia công được vật liệu mềm mềm , còn không nó chỉ có ứng dụng cho việc phay phẳng đảo chiều để chạy các mặt bên hông mà không cần tháo phôi..... cái này em không dám nói đến máy công nghiệp đâu ( Z ,A,C(B), XY kiểu Cframe ) , vì nó hoàn hảo mình không dám phán bừa. 

   ----- Tới đây thì em nói thẳng luôn, thấy web kia anh em khoái lắm , như bác Luyến có con máy khủng, và 2 bộ Harmonic 45-100 của em bán cho lúc trước ước mong lên 5 trục , em xin can ..... thứ nhất kết cấu sẽ yếu đi khá nhiều khi gá thêm 2 cái bộ xoay này vào Z , thứ 2 bác ấy vẫn chưa dám mua con ATC bèo bèo của china và bộ gá dao kết hợp so dao thì ước mơ ấy cũng chỉ là ước mơ dù cho hàng xóm gần xịt của bác ấy lá cao thủ Quyềnqmc , cao thủ này thì hỗ trợ được cho bác ấy về phần mềm thiết kế và cam thôi chứ kết cấu và thiết kế thì bó hand.  


         Tới đây các bác cũng mỏi mắt rồi , có tranh luận gì không nào , chuẩn bị vào đề , em muốn khẳng định lại tí xíu cho các bác yên tâm , DIY 5 trục có khó không ? KHông , Chúng ta sẽ làm được ( Yes We Can kiểu Obama ) bởi vì sao , vì Em đã làm được thì các bác phải làm được hehehe.



         Em chỉ có thể hướng dẫn các bác làm theo nhóm 1 thôi , mình nghèo mà.... hahaha

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, duonghoang, elenercom, Gamo, Khoa C3, minhtriet, ppgas, thucongmynghe79, TLP

----------


## Nam CNC

-          Bước 1 , lôi tàn thư thứ nhất ra .

* Đầu tiên các bác phải có cái máy 3 trục chuẩn thiệt chuẩn nhé ( cố hết mức có thể ) song song , phẳng và vuông cho cả 3 trục X, Y , Z .



   tham khảo http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...ni-cua-Nam-cnc

* Thứ 2 có bộ xoay 2 hướng A, C

------cái này của Datron tham khảo


----- Cái này của em nè.








          Em chọn kết cấu 2 trục xoay như vậy có nhiều lợi điểm.

---- Do em có hộp số harmonic dùng mặt bích con lăn đủ vững nên bỏ được cái phần chống tâm bên kia , nên việc canh tâm và vuông của trục A sẽ đỡ lằng nhằng hơn.
---- Kết cấu hơi phức tạp xíu nhưng đều có lí do và mục đích của nó , đó là sản phẩm F5 , sau nhiều lần cải tiến nên nó mới có hình dáng như vậy đó , bài sau em sẽ phanh thây nó ra nói rõ tường tận cho các bác biết công dụng từng chi tiết, còn giờ đi ngủ vậy.

----------

anhcos, diy1102, duonghoang, Gamo, hungdn, hunter_dt, minhtriet, thuyên1982, TLP

----------


## diy1102

Bác chọn kiểu 1 này spin nó k ngoáy mà em là thích cái kiểu spin nó ngoáy ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác thích nó ngoáy thì cứ thích đi , đối với em kiểu đó đi vào ngõ cụt không lối ra , không nhiều tiền đồ em mua ở chợ Kim Biên mà đòi sang trọng sao được. Vậy bác có biết đến thời điểm này trên tất cả các diễn đàn VN máy 5 trục DIY thành công và thương mại chỉ có mỗi mình bên em không ? cũng một lí do chính là các bác cứ khoái cái kiểu ngoáy đó đó hehehe. 

        cho bác lên Youtube luôn kiểu nhóm 2 mà bác thấy thằng nào chạy máy mà dùng đến 2 dao đâu , nó mà thay dao bằng cơm thì chết thẳng cẳng.

----------

diy1102, duonghoang, thehiena2

----------


## Nam CNC

---phanh thây cái trục xoay đây , tất cả mọi kết cấu em đều xử dụng phương pháp gia công có thể tuỳ chỉnh được hết... đó là sự kết tinh tìm tòi và phát triển trong 3 năm của em, mỗi máy hoàn thành em đều nâng cấp cải tiến lên cho thuận tiện cho việc lắp ráp và cân chỉnh. Máy thứ nhất từ nghiên cứu và chạy tàm tạm được em mất 8 tháng , và máy cuối cùng em mất một tháng. Cái việc canh chỉnh chuẩn cho máy thì máy đầu tiên mất 6 tháng , còn bây giờ em mất 3 ngày.




Phần đế có thể xoay 1 góc trong mặt phẳng XY






phần thân gá trục A có thể xoay 1 góc trong mặt phẳng XZ





phần gá trục C có kết cấu vuông góc



để ý kĩ các bạn sẽ thấy động cơ làm trục C có thể dịch chuyển 1 khoảng rất nhỏ theo phương ngang để có thể định vị trục tâm C cắt với trục tâm A , đồng thời 4 con ốc chìm sẽ giúp em định vỉ được góc độ vuông góc với trục A .



hộp số harmonic nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng cực kì vững



phần dẫn động trục A kết hợp với bộ phận phản hồi vị trí chính xác ở đúng góc độ trục C trùng tâm với trục spindle 






----------Sơ khởi thế thôi , đó là những bí mật chưa bao giờ được bật mí , bây giờ em moi bụng ra cho các bác chiêm ngưỡng , làm thế này không phải là để lấy số hay khẳng định gì vì không làm thì ai cũng biết em là ai rồi hahahaha , em làm như vậy chỉ có 2 mục đích, đầu tiên là về cá nhân , qua cái này thì thật sự anh em tin rằng em làm máy 5 trục là thật, thứ 2 em muốn chia sẽ để anh em cũng có thể làm được và thành công như em , giúp anh em diễn đàn mình hay diễn đàn khác qua xem ké nâng tầm lên một tầng cao hơn.

      lần tiếp theo em sẽ giải thích cặn kẽ hơn về từng cụm , và lần tiếp nữa em sẽ giúp các bạn có thể canh chỉnh gần chính xác nhất 1 máy 5 trục nhóm 1 với những dụng cụ cùi bắp nhất và rẻ tiền nhất mà anh em nhà nghèo nào cũng có thể mua được. Theo youtube cái dụng cụ đo cho 5 trục của các anh máy công nghiệp thì anh em mình có mơ cũng mơ chưa tới đâu.

----------

Bias, biết tuốt, diy1102, duonghoang, GOHOME, jimmyli, minhtriet, thehiena2

----------


## Nam CNC

một số hình ảnh thực tế sản phẩm từ máy 5 trục em chạy ra cho các bác máu me tham gia nhiệt tình chơi.


1--- chi tiết này tận dụng 2 trục xoay làm chức năng lật mặt, đảo chiều , xoay tròn, chứ không chạy đồng thời 5 trục để ra sản phẩm , đặc thù sản phẩm này có nhiều chi tiết phải xoay nhiều mặt mới phay ra, nên việc máy 3 trục có thêm trục A cũng không giải quyết đuợc vì tối thiểu phải 2 lần gá đặt, mà việc gá đặt nhiều lần trong phay thì độ chính xác đã mất đi , do đó bộ xoay 2 trục rất hữu dụng và việc ứng dụng máy 5 trục đa số cũng dùng chức năng xoay mặt là chủ yếu.

       Bước 1 chạy xoay tròn, sau đó chạy 4 mặt xung quanh, và tiếp xoay thêm các góc cạnh mà 2 bước trên chạy chưa ra.









Chi tiết này em chưa làm nguội đâu, máy chạy ra là được như vậy luôn , chỉ 1 lần gá đặt là xong, dùng dao 14 độ , 0.1mm cầu. ( dao tự mài bằng thép gió )



2- Chi tiết này chạy 5 trục đồng thời ra được mặt xung quanh , sau đó chạy 2 mặt 2 bên nhẫn là sẽ ra sản phẩm như vậy , dùng chương trình vericut mô phỏng kiểm tra, chạy 5 trục đồng thời rất khó khăn, đôi lúc trong mô phỏng của powermill là thành công nhưng thực tế lại không vì có thể thực tế có những thông số mình không lường trước nên cần phải có 1 chương trình chạy mô phỏng độc lập kiểm tra là an toàn nhất.


 --- chi tiết này phải chạy bằng 5 trục đồng thời vì yêu cấu của sản phẩm là tất cả các ổ hột gắn đá quý phải hướng tâm của chiếc nhẫn , nên việc phay tròn và xoay mặt không thể đảm bảo được yêu cầu này.









---sẽ có nhiều bạn hỏi tại sao 1 lần chạy 5 trục đồng thời mà vẫn không xong ? việc máy chạy 5 trục đồng thời là dựa trên mặt nền của sản phẩm, sau đó dao chạy sẽ đảm bảo luôn vuông góc với mặt nền đó , nếu chọn 1 mặt nền quá phức tạp sẽ có những góc độ dao chuyển động không đảm bảo được độ vuông góc thì quá trình tạo Cam sẽ báo lỗi, người lập trình sẽ biết chia nhỏ mặt nền đó ra , chọn cách gia công nào tối ưu nhất. Đa số mặt nền là mặt song song với mặt bao quanh sản phẩm, càng có góc độ song song càng chính xác thì sản phẩm sẽ chạy ra càng chính xác với thiết kế .


        Sẽ tiếp tục trong giây lát nữa , đói bụng rồi.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, minhtriet, quanghuydck, solero

----------


## solero

Video đề mô bác Nam ơi. Nhìn sản phẩm thích quá!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Tía tui , nhỏ lớn biết chụp hình là mừng rồi chứ có quay được cái búa gì đâu , có 1 cái video post lên anh em xem hoài chửi sao cha .

 Có 1 cái video này chắc ai cũng xem hết rồi, mà cái sản phẩm chạy ra , nó nhỏ quá nên hốt rác mất tiêu. heheh, thôi thì các bác thấy nó quay quay uốn éo thì cố gắng cười 1 phát hen.




Tối em cố gắng đi sâu vào phần cơ khí của 2 trục xoay. Còn phần lập trình 5 trục để em thỉnh giáo ông anh ruột của em, ổng lập trình còn em thì làm cơ khí mà.

----------

minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Không cần lấy số làm gì đâu anh. Hiện vị trí Top Post trên diễn đàn này anh luôn nắm giữ rồi. Em nghĩ.. muốn vượt qua anh, chắc không có khã năng  :Big Grin: 

Còn việc thể hiện.. em nghĩ là anh phải phải làm ngay và luôn, không thì có nhiều đại gia hô mưa gọi gió (chém gió) mượn sản phẩm của anh khoe đầy thì chít. Mai mốt anh bảo máy đó anh làm không ai tin đâu  :Big Grin: . Chiêu này gọi là lợi dụng truyền thông và làm chủ dư luận. Em cũng thấy có bác đã làm rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn đẹp như dùng máy in 3D ấy nhể bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Máy in 3D thì chỉ có loại cao cấp.. mới in được nét vậy, loại in đùn của mấy anh em DIY thì phải gọi sp này bằng cụ về độ nét  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

***            Tiếp tục đi sâu vào hệ thống 2 trục xoay này.


- Đầu tiên em đi vào phần trục A , lý thuyết trục A song song trục X , với em hiểu trục A phải song song X theo 2 phương nằm trong 2 mặt phẳng vuông góc ( song song X trong mặt phẳng XZ, song song X trong mặt phẳng XY)  , chứ song song mặt này mà mặt khác không song song thì vẫn không đạt đâu. Vì lí do 2 phương phải song song giống như cách em chỉnh trục Spindle song song trục Z vậy đó, các bác có thể tìm lại bài đó để xem lại , em thiết kế cơ cấu chỉnh xoay theo 2 phương vuông nhau để có thể dễ dàng tinh chỉnh.

phần đáy chỉnh A song song X trong mặt phẳng XZ





phần thân chỉnh A song song X trong mặt phẳng XY



   Với cơ cấu xoay 2 tầng như vậy thì gắn 2 đồng hồ xo vào thì có thể chỉnh được phương song song chính xác nhất ..... nếu trục A không thì gá cây tròn chuẩn để làm được việc này thì quá đơn giản nhưng 2 trục xoay liên kết thì sao ??? em vẫn có cách chỉnh rất đơn giản và hiệu quả bài sau sẽ chụp hình minh họa luôn. Bây giờ các bác chỉ cần nắm được cơ cấu của em có thể chỉnh xoay được 2 tầng để có thể chỉnh trục A được.


--- Trục C .... theo lý thuyết là phải song song trục Z , nếu song song Z trong mặt phẳng ZY  , vì C được gá trên A nên chỉ cần xoay A để tìm được góc độ đó là quá đơn giản. Còn C song song Z trong mặt phẳng ZX thì em có cơ cấu 4 con ốc âm , vì cố làm thêm 1 cơ cấu xoay như A thì kết cấu phức tạp quá ( có thể phiên bản F6 em suy nghĩ ra cơ cấu này )



muốn chỉnh nghiêng về phía nào thì em xiết 2 con ốc âm ở phía đó , nhưng cơ cấu này hơi dở vì làm như thế khi xiết ốc mạnh để giữ chặt động cơ có thể làm xê dịch.



----- kết cấu là như thế, càng nhiều tùy chỉnh vị trí sẽ giúp cho mình càng dễ canh các trục vào các vị trí chính xác.

- Đòi hỏi lúc này là , 1 máy 3 trục phải phẳng và vuông góc 3 trục , trục tâm spinlde phải song song Z và vuông góc với mặt XY
- Trục xoay A phải song song X , trục xoay C phải song song Z.

----------

anhcos, jimmyli, minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## BaoCali

:Wink:  bai viet hay . Co chieu sau , I am a newbie chai tat Ca moi nguoi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

Bắt đầu vào bếp đi bác, show part dự án, bản vẽ ..., không thì lõang chủ đề mất. Nhanh Em còn show hàng 5 axis lên đọ hàng nữa chứ.
Thân mến.

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao , bác show con công nghiệp hay con bác tự chế ???? thôi bác cứ show cái con hoàn chỉnh của bác đi , từ đó em đơn giản lại rớt xuống hàng DIY cũng là vừa.

----------


## Diyodira

> là sao , bác show con công nghiệp hay con bác tự chế ???? thôi bác cứ show cái con hoàn chỉnh của bác đi , từ đó em đơn giản lại rớt xuống hàng DIY cũng là vừa.


Trời, sức đâu mà chế, cải tạo từ xác 3 trục cũng đủ phê rồi. Nâng xà gồ xong, đang loay hoay nhét spín vào cụm a-c, spín 1.5kw65mm chua quá.
Máy hành trình hữu dụng x500 y800 z190 a-c180deg.

À quên máy nặn chỉ 1ton.

----------


## Nam CNC

em báo cáo bác diyodira là phương án nhét sờ pín vào A và C rồi gá trên trục Z chứ gì ??? phương án không khả thi, cứ tiếp tục rồi bác sẽ hiểu. Chạy sai tùm lum toạ độ cho mà xem. Có thể ra hình nhưng chính xác thì không dù đó là 0.1mm

----------


## Diyodira

Chắc mình chị Năm làm được đúng không? Vậy nhanh lên cho bọn em theo nhé.
Chưa gì mà ổng khủng bố dìm hàng ghê quá đành thụt.
Tạm gác để chờ chị, làm việc khác vậy.
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

em có nói là làm được con router 5 trục đâu , em chỉ làm được con Cframe 3 trục kết hợp 2 trục xoay thôi , còn muốn làm 2 trục xoay trên Z thì ít nhất bác có 1 con ATC built-in đi đã, không lẽ mỗi lần thay dao kéo theo tất cả toạ độ thay đổi rồi bác cho đi dao lại sao ? hay bác chỉ phay đúng 1 dao thôi ? mà chương trình đi dao cho máy 5 trục không nhanh đâu bác, nhất là mấy em dao côn cho điêu khắc , đi dao 1 phát là vài tiếng như chơi.

----------


## Diyodira

Sorry, hiểu nhầm ý bác rồi, khác hệ nên em lại lẻ loi.
Theo như đề xuất của bác thì quá tuyệt nhưng không khả thi khi làm ATC trên cơ cấu a-c bé tẹo, nên chỉ chạy 1 dao thôi. Máy làm chủ yếu là công cụ để ngâm kíu software thôi mà, đâu dám mơ chạy sản phẩm.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy hả ? bác ngâm cứu nhanh nhanh , có nhiều bác hỏi em cái vụ này mà em chưa làm nên không dám phán ì xèo , chơi 1 dao thì ok , nhưng gá dao xong , set toạ độ , kiểm tra độ lệch của mũi dao so với toạ độ gốc sau đó mới lấy dữ liệu đó đưa vào chương trình đi dao ... hơi ngược 1 tí nhưng vẫn đi dao tốt , ông anh ruột dùng powermill đi dao chứ em thì không biết , chỉ chuẩn bị phần cơ khí cho ổng thôi.

---- Thấy hành trình Z là 190mm , như thế vẫn là còn thấp so với kết cấu router 5 Axis , vậy thì bác chỉ làm được đồ be bé thôi.


---- Nhờ bác chụp hình đưa lên đây cho xôm tụ , biết đâu các cao thủ khác nhào vô thì dự án xong sớm , và anh em cũng lót dép học hỏi được nhiều trong đó có em.

----------


## Diyodira

Ok, cố gắng  sớm show hàng.
Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi ké vào thớt này chút ạ. Bên em hay phải tiện chân tăng chỉnh cho máy, đại khái nó là tiện cái ren như thế này:



Em thấy trong mach3 có phần wizard cho phay ren, đại ý là dựng đứng cái trục cần tiện ren trên bàn máy, rồi đầu phay quay xung quanh phay cái ren cho cái trục ý ạ.
Liệu cái chân máy này có phay ren được như vậy không ạ ? Chân này nếu tiện thì phải chống tâm, không biết khi phay có khả thi không vì không thể chống tâm được, nhưng bù lại lực phay có lẽ nhỏ hơn lực do dao tiện đẩy vào phôi ?


Em cám ơn cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

À quên nói anh cái vụ này , em thấy anh mua cái máy chạy ren ống nước chắc chạy ren tăng đưa chân bàn hơi bị nhanh đó anh Tuấn , suy nghĩ lăn ren hơi xa xỉ.


còn chạy ren ở trong đây khu Tạ Uyên chơi phay ren cho mấy cây dài dài đó anh. mua 1 em dao đĩa chép hình ren , thế là kê vầo cây ti chạy 1 pass từ đầu đến cuối thế là xong, nhớ thiết kế thêm bộ tì vào cây ti khi phay ren nhé anh , chắc 2 cái bạc đạn cũng ok. chạy 1 lần 1 cây dài luôn, xài bao nhiêu cắt bấy nhiêu.

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cái chân này bước răng hơi thô, có lăn được không bác ? chỗ em có 2 máy tiện chạy liên tục cho mấy cái chân này, em oải với cái vụ tiện quá  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

răng nhỏ hay thưa thì chơi được hết mà anh Tuấn , anh suy nghĩ lập trình đường chạy dao máy phay với trục A thì ren nhuyễn cỡ nào chẳng được , nhưng mà còn có cái đai ốc nữa , 2 em không ăn khớp có mà chết.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huanpt

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi ké vào thớt này chút ạ. Bên em hay phải tiện chân tăng chỉnh cho máy, đại khái nó là tiện cái ren như thế này:
> 
> 
> 
> Em thấy trong mach3 có phần wizard cho phay ren, đại ý là dựng đứng cái trục cần tiện ren trên bàn máy, rồi đầu phay quay xung quanh phay cái ren cho cái trục ý ạ.
> Liệu cái chân máy này có phay ren được như vậy không ạ ? Chân này nếu tiện thì phải chống tâm, không biết khi phay có khả thi không vì không thể chống tâm được, nhưng bù lại lực phay có lẽ nhỏ hơn lực do dao tiện đẩy vào phôi ?
> 
> 
> Em cám ơn cả nhà


Ý cụ hỏi là thread milling?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdujS2PhBhY

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Phay ren ok mà, trong ngoài gì đều được, nhưng phải có dao đúng loại, để tối về chụp cái hình cho ông coi. 

Hoặc có thể chế dao bằng cốt kim loại, lấy miếng hợp kim nhét tiện ren nhét ngang qua cốt, đầu cốt làm ren nhỏ để kẹp miếng hợp kim là đuợc.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks các bác, vậy là khả thi òi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Ui cái máy cán ren, hôm nay em mới biết, không biết nó có cán được inox đặc không các bác nhỉ ? thợ nhà em tiện một ngày nhanh lắm cũng chỉ được có 4 cái chân, quả lô cũng không đắt lắm, ui chao mềnh lạc hậu quá đi mất :

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe anh lạc hậu lắm òi , nhưng  vẫn còn goodle và youtube giúp anh theo kịp thời đại

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

May là có các sếp khai sáng  :Smile:  để em nghĩ kế, em bực mình mấy cái máy tiện lắm òi, tiện ren lâu vãi tè  :Smile:  dưng mà phay con đai ốc thì dùng mach3 nó phay cũng nhanh hơn tiện, gia công tay các bạn chỗ em cho máy tiện chạy có 90v/ph, chậm rề rề, muốn tiện cái gì nghịch cũng khó  :Smile:  Em mà phay được con đai ốc thì ... á, cứ gọi là... nhá... siêu cao thủ he he he  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Phay ren thường dùng cho loại đường kính lớn và ren nhuyễn thì thích hợp hơn, chứ tiện với lăn nhanh hơn nhiều chứ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Phay ren thường dùng cho loại đường kính lớn và ren nhuyễn thì thích hợp hơn, chứ tiện với lăn nhanh hơn nhiều chứ.


Em không rõ cái này bác ạ, chỗ em làm có cái máy phay bé bé, chỉ dùng để phay rãnh then cavet thôi ạ, còn chân máy thì nó dao động từ phi 25 đến 60. Thợ tiện làm chậm quá, mà công việc thì chân nào cũng giống nhau. Trước em muốn có cái máy tiện cnc để tiện cái ren này, nhưng nghĩ máy tiện khó làm. Đọc chay mach3 mãi cũng ù đầu, làm con máy phay để học cho nó dễ hiểu hơn ạ. Nếu phay ren một cái chân này mà hết khoảng 1-2h là xong thì cũng là tốt cho em lắm rồi ạ. Vụ lăn ren trước giờ em chưa biết, phải ngâm cứu cái mới được  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Đúng là là phay ren cho các trường hợp đường kính lớn và khó gá kẹp trên máy tiện ấy.

Cái dao phay ren này chiều dài ren không phay được dài lắm. So sánh với con dao 4ly, chiều cao ren cỡ hơn 1mm:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

như trong cái video của bác Huanpt thì em định lấy con dao phay cỡ 25-30 gì đẩy gắn lưỡi hợp kim vào đầu rồi cho nó phay ạ. Trong wizard có kèm trong mach3 em thấy có phần phay ren trong và ren ngoài nên mới có cái ý tưởng này ạ. Cũng có thể do mấy cái máy tiện của em nó cũ quá rồi, chạy nhanh nó rung lắc hỏng dao nên tiện ren quá là chậm  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## huanpt

> Đúng là là phay ren cho các trường hợp đường kính lớn và khó gá kẹp trên máy tiện ấy.
> 
> Cái dao phay ren này chiều dài ren không phay được dài lắm. So sánh với con dao 4ly, chiều cao ren cỡ hơn 1mm:


Dao này mình tìm mua lâu lắm rồi mà không có. Bác anhcos mua ở đâu thế?

----------


## anhcos

Con dao này nó mài lại thì phải, nhưng đỉnh dao đến biên bên đối diện đúng bằng 4mm, chắc nó có máy để mài mới chuẩn vậy được.
Mình mua ở tiệm đồ Nhật cũ nằm trên đường Tạ uyên ngay góc ngã tư với Trần Quý, bên cạnh cái ngân hàng. Cao dao này nó nằm trong mấy cái hộp nhỏ đặt sẵn trên bàn ấy. Lục ra tìm, chứ hỏi chưa chắc nó đã nhớ.

----------


## terminaterx300

mới dc tặng cuốn catalogue của DMG Mori, MTA ko có đi nên nó gửi qua công ty
mở ra dòng ecoline thì thấy 1 phương thức lắc trục chính xác cao mà đơn giản

nói đơn giản vậy thôi chứ cũng phức cmn tạp lém chứ ko phải cắm là chạy, cơ bản đảm bảo chính xác cao, lực mạnh, chế tạo đơn giản nhưng dk chưa chắc êm  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Cái này nó phải tự nội suy vì cơ cấu này góc quay không tuyến tính theo motor.
Hoặc phải có encoder lắp trực tiếp trên trục xoay.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái này nó phải tự nội suy vì cơ cấu này góc quay không tuyến tính theo motor.
> Hoặc phải có encoder lắp trực tiếp trên trục xoay.


chỉ phù hợp khi driver có thêm feedback và chọn feedback trục là chính  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson



----------


## longdq

Bác cho e hỏi chút là để điều khiển máy CNC 5 trục này thì cần những phần mềm và boad hỗ trợ nào.
Ví dụ từ khâu thiết kế dùng gì, chuyển sang CAM rồi lập trình phay thế nào. 
Phần cứng máy dùng boad điều khiển gì và dùng phần mềm điều khiển nào ấy bác :EEK!:

----------


## Nam CNC

Đây là video của thành viên Vũ Thành post lên you tube thời gian gần đây , em thấy rất hay , xin tác giả cho em post lại cho anh em học hỏi , chứ bên thớt kia đa số chúng em bị chém chuối hết rồi nên không bình luận học được cái gì.






kèm theo hình ảnh sản phẩm




Các bác thấy sao ạ , có bình luận gì không ? em có việc xin chút nữa bình luận sau cho vui ngày tết ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Nếu là vài năm trước thì khá là đỉnh, còn giờ chứ nếu phay vật liệu mềm thì kết cấu 3 trục xoay kia cũng không khó làm và phần mềm cam đã hỗ trợ đã khá nhiều rồi.

Nếu muốn gia công 5 trục cần độ chính xác cao thì máy chế / bộ xoay chắc không thể đáp ứng được.

----------


## Nam CNC

việc đầu tiên cơ bản em nghĩ các bạn đã biết xài 1 trục xoay hoàn hảo chưa ? biết phối hợp phay như thế nào để ra được 1 bước tượng tốt nhất có thể đi ạ.


có máy quá đơn giản , tiếp tục bước thứ 2 nghiên cứu ra Gcode 5 trục đồng thời , code làm ra phải chạy đúng nhé , chứ 5 trục chạy 5 kiểu ra cái thứ gì đó đó , tiến thêm bước này ta sẽ tính tiếp như thế nào chạy chính xác.

----------


## terminaterx300

> việc đầu tiên cơ bản em nghĩ các bạn đã biết xài 1 trục xoay hoàn hảo chưa ? biết phối hợp phay như thế nào để ra được 1 bước tượng tốt nhất có thể đi ạ.
> 
> 
> có máy quá đơn giản , tiếp tục bước thứ 2 nghiên cứu ra Gcode 5 trục đồng thời , code làm ra phải chạy đúng nhé , chứ 5 trục chạy 5 kiểu ra cái thứ gì đó đó , tiến thêm bước này ta sẽ tính tiếp như thế nào chạy chính xác.


5 trục mà chỉ là xoay độ index đơn giản thì nói làm gì  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em phân tích về sản phẩm em mới post nhé .


máy bác Vũ Thành đã hoàn chỉnh nhất tới bước gần cuối rồi , chỉ còn bước chính xác nữa thôi ạ.

--- file bác ấy chạy khối nữa cầu ( em nghĩ ) nhưng cảm nhận chưa được cầu , nó hơi nhọn rồi ạ 
--- mấy chi tiết hình tròn nó không tròn mà bị elip


chứng tỏ cao độ Z0 chưa trùng với X0 và Y0 , ví dụ nếu chạy 1 chi tiết có độ dày 8mm , chỉ cần chạy ở độ cao 4mm và lật mặt , bảo đảm khi đo nó sẽ cao hơn 8mm.

kết cấu bộ xoay hơi bất lợi cho việc đo vi tâm 0,0,0 của vật gia công khi post vào hệ trục của máy nó không trùng với X0Y0Z0 của máy , phải lệch tâm 1 đoạn Z.


--- cách khắc phục là phải tìm lại điểm Zero của máy cho thật chính xác.


- bất lợi của máy là dùng bộ xoay của sherline , bộ xoay này có độ rơ , hệ số truyền cao nên tốc độ xoay chậm , việc chạy 5 trục đồng thời việc đảo chiều liên tục nên cơ cấu này không ngon , nếu được tìm harmonic mặt bích là chuẩn. Tăng tốc độ gia công nên chuyển qua hệ truyền động đời mới có hồi tiếp sẽ cải thiện tốc độ và an tâm trong khoảng mất bước trong gia công.
- do hạn chế cao độ tâm xoay trục A nên khi gắn trục C vào nên phải chấp nhận gia công lệch tâm xoay nên việc đi dao sẽ mất khá nhiều thời gian

--- do đó máy muốn ngon là phải thiết kế đồng bộ ngay từ đầu để có thể đạt được góc xoay lớn nhất


Mà hình như bác ấy muốn gia công elip hay sao ấy , có lẻ em đánh giá sai.


test chuẩn là gia công 1 khối lập phương , sau đó đo kích thước thật thì sẽ hiều mình đã sai ở đâu liền.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka với chi tiết này nói chung là nếu dạng Index thì em làm code cũng đc. Khó hơn thì phải có mấy tay trùm sò mới chơi nổi. 
Trong hình thì em thấy nó nghiêng nghiêng chứ hổng biết là có phải do ý đồ của bác Vũ Thành hay không nên chưa dám phán.
Bộ AC tâm xoay hơi khó nhai, X0 Y0 Z0 hơi bị cao, dùng 1 con dao thì ổn chứ thay dao chạy thô chạy tinh chạy từng module là ăn hành cả củ luôn, chạy nhôm là bất khả thi với kết cấu trục C. Công nhận em phục bác VT ở khoảng này

Bộ trục xoay AC muốn ráp chuẩn thì phải canh tâm thật chuẩn, lệch tâm là phiền não lắm lắm, có khi nhận ra sự thật là ta làm lại từ đầu ngay  :Big Grin: .

----------


## CNC FANUC

Các cụ các bác cho em hỏi mình làm món gì mà chạy 5 axis đồng thời, nếu chạy vài con dao cùng lúc thì em thì em có thấy chứ chạy 1 dao em thấy 3 trục chạy đồng thời là đủ rồi(có lẽ do em chưa theo kịp thời đại)

----------


## nhatson



----------

